# How is the Look 486 for climbing?



## Rille76 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi,
I am looking into getting a carbon framed bike over winter. However I like the Look 486 very much, as well as some Orbea carbon frames.
I've read somewhere that the Look 486 is not good for people who cycles steep mountains.
Can anyone comment on that?


----------



## Mr. Cleetus (Sep 22, 2005)

I have ridden mine all over the mountains of Switzerland (steep) and Southern California (not so steep) and have zero complaints. Its not an ulta-lightweight bike, but I did not get it for that.



Rille76 said:


> Hi,
> I am looking into getting a carbon framed bike over winter. However I like the Look 486 very much, as well as some Orbea carbon frames.
> I've read somewhere that the Look 486 is not good for people who cycles steep mountains.
> Can anyone comment on that?


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Fine. How's the motor? That's the most important part!


----------



## BugMan (Feb 16, 2004)

Rille76 said:


> I've read somewhere that the Look 486 is not good for people who cycles steep mountains.


Whoever said that is not speaking from real world experience. There is nothing inherent about this frame that makes it bad for climbing but many things that make it good - stiffness, comfort, rock steady on the descents (remember, you do have to go down again!). Depending on wheels and components, it's possible to build a relatively light 486. That said, weight differences alone among modern frames built with high-end components are minor - their impact on climbing is far less important that the characteristics I mention above.


----------



## kevlar1973 (Sep 22, 2005)

Rille76 I have a 2005 Look486 frame and fork for sale. Email me at mellow.johnny (at) shaw.ca. Oh and it's great for climbing every once of effort goes out the back.


----------



## sirbikealot (Apr 8, 2005)

realistically if you want to do nothing but climb mountains the 585 is the bike for you, that said the 486 is a very capable climber, in fact seated i find it to be absolutely amazing because it is so stiff


----------

